# retiling Bathtub/shower area



## rookieremodeler (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm a new member attempting to remodel a small bathroom. 

I am taking the old tiles off the wall and notice that some of paper and a little sheetrock is coming with the tile. Will I have to replace the sheetrock or is there something I can use to prepare the existing?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Tattoo (Jan 6, 2008)

If this is in a water area such asd the shower you really should be removing all of the drywall and replacing with concrete board and membrane..... then the tile. Tiles and grout are NOT :no: waterproof and will in time cause leaks and mold to form behind the wall.


----------

